# I would like to know on how to play my Harry Potter pc games directly on my iPad.



## jrdngreenberg3

I have installed Dosbox on my Windows 7 laptop. And I wanted to play Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets on it through DosBox, but it said that it is not compatible with Dosbox. What does that mean? I really want to play my Harry Potter games through Dosbox. Also, is there any way that I can play my Harry Potter pc games on my iPad somehow? Is that even possible? Just let me know about that. Because I do not like using Splashtop Streamer. Because like every time I leave the house and go somewhere, I cannot use my bluetooth controller. It will only work in the house. Now that is really annoying. I was just wondering if I can use my bluetooth controller like everywhere I go with my iPad. But I do not want to play the Harry Potter game through Splashtop, I want to play it differently. Do you know if there is a way to play any pc game directly on the iPad? Is that possible? Please get back to me with an answer. So please get back to me Asap! So thank you very much! :angry:  :sad:


----------



## jrdngreenberg3

I have installed Dosbox on my Windows 7 laptop. And I wanted to play Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets on it through DosBox, but it said that it is not compatible with Dosbox. What does that mean? I really want to play my Harry Potter games through Dosbox. Also, is there any way that I can play my Harry Potter pc games on my iPad somehow? Is that even possible? Just let me know about that. Because I do not like using Splashtop Streamer. Because like every time I leave the house and go somewhere, I cannot use my bluetooth controller. It will only work in the house. Now that is really annoying. I was just wondering if I can use my bluetooth controller like everywhere I go with my iPad. But I do not want to play the Harry Potter game through Splashtop, I want to play it differently. Do you know if there is a way to play any pc game directly on the iPad? Is that possible? Please get back to me with an answer. So please get back to me Asap! So thank you very much! :angry: :sad:


----------



## LMiller7

What OS was the "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets" game designed for?
Unless it was for DOS DosBox will do you no good.


----------



## joeten

Your pc game is for pc not ipad, Lego are the only source I see for a harry potter game on ipad. There are games for mac


----------



## joeten

Threads merged please do not make multiple threads on the same issue it causes confusion and you will get conflicting replies by posting in the wrong sections.


----------

